# Can barely remember what it was like to feel normal



## Spencer (Jan 4, 2012)

I have become so used to being depersonalized. It's like i cant even relate to what it was like before i had DP. All i know is it was a lot less shity. Does anyone else feel like this? I honestly feel like im gonna be like this forever.


----------



## Overloaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah I tend to think back and have a tough time remembering it. When I get a good memory I hold on to it. What I liked and remember most about not having this was being able to do nothing and have a smile on my face. Like, when I was normal, I could just wake up happy. I didn't have to be doing anything special. These days it takes effort just to crack a smile no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Being in a depersonalized state reminds me of having a heavy helmet on my head, vs not being depersonalized and having that helmet being taken off...and seeing the world with a fresh, clear set of eyes.


----------



## depechefast (Jan 5, 2012)

yea, ive been feeling like that too these days, you're not alone, but yea that is a horrible feeling.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's horrible. I can't imagine what other people must think like. How do they see the world? It must be a really simplistic way of seeing things, surely? But yeah, I find it really difficult to imagine what life must be like without DP, even though I haven't been DPd for my whole life.

I agree that it does feel like we'll be like this forever. I always think (wrongly) that it's impossible to be cured because those thought processes are part of me now (and feel like they always have been). I genuinly can't imagine me thinking in any other way.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Unfortunately what you're feeling is completly normal for this


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Me too, so when I start really thinking about it I try to do something I use to do to bring back that feeling. I've picked up on old hobbies and watch funny movies.


----------

